# Do a Google 'I'm Feeling Lucky' search straight from the address bar in Opera



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello! 
This is a really simple but very useful tutorial that most of you might already know. For those that don't, here's how to do it:
{The instructions in curly brackets are for the extremely few Mac users.}

1. Fire up Opera and hit '*Ctrl + F12*' {'Command + ,'}, or navigate to '*Tools >> Preferences...*' {'Opera >> Preferences...'}.
2. Click on the '*Search*' tab.
3. Click on '*Add...*'.
4. In the dialog box that appears, enter something in the '*Name*' textbox (I use 'Google - I'm Feeling Lucky').
5. In the '*Keyword*' field, you can enter anything that is not already used (I use 'ifl').
6. Copy and paste this in the '*Address*' field:
	
	



```
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=%s&btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&meta=
```
7. Now, you enable the 'Use an default search engine' checkbox if you want to, well - use it as the default search engine.  This means it will appear in the place of Google in the search field on the right of the address bar.
8. Click on '*OK*' and then again on '*OK*' (or hit 'Return' or 'Enter' twice).
9. Now enter '*ifl *' (note the space) followed by whatever you want to run an 'I'm Feeling Lucky' search on.

Here's a screenshot of what the 'Search Engine' preferences should look like when you are through with it:
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/3374/imfeelingluckytd5.th.png

If you did not know what this 'I'm Feeling Lucky' is all about, here's an explanation straight from the horse's mouth:





> The "I'm Feeling Lucky™" button takes you directly to the first web page Google returned for your query. You will not see the other search results at all. An "I'm Feeling Lucky" search means you spend less time searching for web pages and more time looking at them.
> 
> For example, to find the homepage for Stanford University, simply enter Stanford into the search field and click on the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button. Google takes you directly to "www.stanford.edu", the official homepage of Stanford University.



There, you're done.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 21, 2007)

nice tutorial.. and this works by default in FIREFOX 2
Just try


----------



## caleb (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice one...although it is basic you deserve the rep for taking the effort to post it...rep'd.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks! 

People are rather tight when it comes to distributing reps.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice one
Opera rocks
thanks


@caleb nice avatar


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## nikhilrao (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyway to do it in IE ???


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 21, 2007)

It's applicable on any browser... I made a Digit post sometime back regd the same...

Anywhere... it's the same simple form...eg.. to do a lucky search on Adobe Photoshop (which obviously leads to the Adobe photoshop site), all u've to do is..
_google.com/search?&q=adobe+photoshop*&btnI
*__*&btnI *_is the magic word... everything else is $hit.
All the rest search text (_[noparse]*www._google.co.in/[/noparse]search?_hl=en_&q=%s&btnI_=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&meta=_) is useless 4 the purpose...


Read the post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48864


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

No offence, buddy but I read through your post before posting mine and have read it thrice now but I still did not understand one word of it. Maybe I am just too dumb. 

This tutorial is for those who want a simple nine-step process for achieving this on Opera without any explanations.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 21, 2007)

^^^ 





> Maybe I am just too dumb.


*www.drunkendonkey.net/eng/html/emoticons/giggle.gif*img185.imageshack.us/img185/7581/moskingqa5.gif*webpages.charter.net/kylegdb/smilies/38.gif*img116.exs.cx/img116/1231/z7shysterical.gif*img245.imageshack.us/img245/3316/tfr612ix4.gif

Well, this is a ONE-STEP process *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/wink.gif
Nuthin much to understand... xcept that u've to add a _*&btnI *_to ur search phrase whenever u wanna _lucky search_.

Can it b more simple than this...
Lucky search _adobe photoshop_ this way
_google.com/search?&q=adobe+photoshop*&btnI
*_Lucky search _acronis_ this way
_google.com/search?&q=acronis*&btnI
*_Lucky search _yahoo (mail OR email)_ this way
_google.com/search?&q_=yahoo+mail|email_*&btnI*_


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, I understand now. Man, I _AM_ dumb. 

Thanks, buddy!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

Now that you've got the 'I'm Feeling Lucky' thing all sorted out, you can use the following addresses for using any of the corresponding Google services:

*Apple Macintosh*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnmeta%3Dsearch%3Dmac=Search+Mac+Sites
```
*Blog Search*: 
	
	



```
*blogsearch.google.com/blogsearch?hl=en&q=%s&btnG=Search+Blogs
```
*Book Search*: 
	
	



```
*books.google.com/books?q=%s&btnG=Search+Books&as_brr=0
```
*BSD*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/bsd?hl=en&q=%s&btnG=Search
```
*Catalogs*: 
	
	



```
*catalogs.google.com/catalogs?q=%s&btnG=Search+Catalogs+%s&btnG=Search
```
*Directory*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnG=Search+Directory&hl=en&cat=gwd%2FTop
```
*Finance*: 
	
	



```
*finance.google.com/finance?q=%s
```
*Froogle*: 
	
	



```
*froogle.google.com/froogle?q=%s&btnG=Search+Froogle
```
*Groups*: 
	
	



```
*groups.google.com/groups/search?q=%s&qt_s=Search+Groups
```
*Images*: 
	
	



```
*images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=%s&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
```
*Linux*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=%s&btnG=Search
```
*Microsoft*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/microsoft?q=%s&hq=microsoft&btnG=Google+Search
```
*Mobile Web*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/xhtml/search?mrestrict=xhtml&q=%s&btnG=Search&site=mobile
```
*News*: 
	
	



```
*news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=%s&btnG=Search+News
```
*News Archive Search*: 
	
	



```
*news.google.com/archivesearch?q=%s&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&btnG=Search+Archives
```
*Patent Search*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/patents?q=%s&btnG=Search+Patents
```
*Scholar*: 
	
	



```
*scholar.google.com/scholar?q=%s&hl=en&lr=&btnG=Search
```
*U.S. Government*: 
	
	



```
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%s&btnmeta%3Dsearch%3Dunclesam=Search+Government+Sites
```
*Video*: 
	
	



```
*video.google.com/videosearch?q=%s
```

All you have to do is enter a name and keyword and any of these codes in the 'Address' field. Please let me know if some code does not work!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks a bunch to blackpearl for the generous rep!


----------

